# Whelen replacement parts



## Laur68EMT (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, you guys came through for me before so after pulling my hair out, I thought I'd ask here.

I need to reorder a Whelen brakelight for one of our ambulances.  Now, one would think this would be simple, no?  Nope.  I go to Whelen's website and all contact info is a dead end.  Phone calls are no longer valid, emails immediately bounce back to me.  I tried other websites and have come up empty.

The specific part number I'm looking for: p/n 02-0283694-00B

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## MMiz (Jan 9, 2009)

It looks like a guy is selling them on eBay for $8 shipped.  Otherwise I'd try to find a local Whelen distributor.


----------



## Laur68EMT (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks, Matt. I'm doing my best.  It's not easy to find these boogers.


----------



## crotchitymedic1986 (Jan 13, 2009)

Contact your ambulance manufacturer, if they dont have the part, they know how to get it.


----------

